# Theresa May set to become the first prime minister – and world leader – with type 1 diabetes



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

The Home Secretary Theresa May is on course to become the first prime minister who lives with type 1 diabetes as a result of this afternoon’s news that Andrea Leadsom MP has withdrawn from the Conservative Party leadership race.









With Ms May now the only person remaining in the race, she is expected to become party leader and therefore prime minister. The Conservative Party is likely to formally confirm her appointment shortly, before a meeting between Ms May and the Queen.

The Conservative Party leadership race was originally set to conclude in September.

Ms May, who was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in early 2013, is set to become the first world leader who lives with the condition.

https://jdrf.org.uk/news/theresa-may-become-first-ever-world-leader-type-1-diabetes/

I wonder if she'll be joining the forum now she's PM?


----------



## jusme (Jul 12, 2016)

I hope not as I don't like politics or religious discussions on forums.

jusme


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

jusme said:


> I hope not as I don't like politics or religious discussions on forums.
> 
> jusme


I think she's going to have her plate full!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2016)

I think that she has been given a poisoned chalice!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

With whopping divisions in the nation sparked by Brexit and whopping divisions in her own party sparked and fuelled by Brexit and whole of Europe not liking us very much as we dither about initiating Article 50 which surprise surprise has been sparked by Brexit I think it would be a poisoned chalice for any poor sap. Certainly not one from which I would choose to take a swig . Having said that with Labour looking like it's just about to implode and their own supporters issuing death threats to leadership candidates old Theresa isn't likely to get a rough time from the opposition. How the hell has our country got its knickers in such a twist really does defy logic


----------



## Amigo (Jul 12, 2016)

Worry not, Mother Theresa has arrived (oops...except she's not, but we mustn't mention that 

Good luck to the woman, she's going to need it and she looks tired enough already.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 12, 2016)

She might already be a member, you never know 

I quite like her, her politics are not for me but she's got mettle that's for sure.  Course she'll most likely need it, Cameron did a runner because he knew it was a loser, and I'm fairly sure Gove and Boris cooked up that theatre piece to give themselves a way out.  Good luck Theresa coz I think you're going to need it


----------

